# cmake

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich möchte eine Source für meine kdesvn Installation compillieren.

```
cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/kde/svn
```

 soll dem früheren

```
./configure --prefix=/usr/kde/svn
```

entsprechen.

```
olaf@ ~/Downloads/gtk-kde4 $ cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/kde/svn

-- Found Qt-Version 4.4.0 (using /usr/bin/qmake)

-- Found X11: /usr/lib64/libX11.so

-- Adding /usr/kde/svn/share/apps/cmake/modules to CMAKE_MODULE_PATH

-- Found KDE 4.0 include dir: /usr/kde/4.0/include

-- Found KDE 4 library dir: /usr/kde/4.0/lib64

-- Found KDE4 kconfig_compiler preprocessor: /usr/kde/4.0/bin/kconfig_compiler

-- Found KDE4 automoc: /usr/kde/4.0/bin/kde4automoc

-- Found Qt-Version 4.4.0 (using /usr/bin/qmake)

-- Found X11: /usr/lib64/libX11.so

-- Adding /usr/kde/svn/share/apps/cmake/modules to CMAKE_MODULE_PATH

-- Found KDE 4.0 include dir: /usr/kde/4.0/include

-- Found KDE 4 library dir: /usr/kde/4.0/lib64

-- Found KDE4 kconfig_compiler preprocessor: /usr/kde/4.0/bin/kconfig_compiler

-- Found KDE4 automoc: /usr/kde/4.0/bin/kde4automoc

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done

-- Build files have been written to: /home/olaf/Downloads/gtk-kde4
```

Sollte dort nicht statt 

```
Found KDE 4 library dir: /usr/kde/4.0/lib64
```

```
Found KDE 4 library dir: /usr/kde/svn/lib64
```

stehen?

----------

## Hilefoks

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Sollte dort nicht statt 
> 
> ```
> Found KDE 4 library dir: /usr/kde/4.0/lib64
> ```
> ...

 

Nein  :Wink: 

Der INSTALL_PREFIX hat keine Auswirkung auf den LD_LIBRARY_PATH, PKG_CONFIG_PATH etc. pp.

Setze mal folgende Environment Variablen, das sollte helfen:

```
export KDEDIR=/path/zu/deinem/kde

export KDEDIRS=$KDEDIR

export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=$KDEDIR/lib/pkgconfig:$PKG_CONFIG_PATH

export PATH=$KDEDIR/bin:/usr/local/bin:$PATH

export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$KDEDIR/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
```

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

